# Daemons of Chaos Tzeentch Herald?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

As some of you know I am dithering about collecting a Daemons of Chaos army once I get a little bit further with my current armies, painting wise. Well one of the things that has put me off is the complete lack of decent Tzeentch Herald models and substitutes.

So I went mooching about the internet and found this from Battlefield Berlin, a German model company. What do you think? Would you be happy playing against it as a DoC Tzeentch Herald?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hell Yes! That's a fantastic model - not too keen on the NMM, but otherwise, oh yes. Oh yes indeed.


----------



## Master Andael (Jan 18, 2008)

It looks a bit kroot-ish, but if you give it a good paintscheme then yes I like it.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Its a nice model . have you checked out the wargods of aegyptus own website as they have a fair sized collection of substitute models?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Didn't realise they had their own site actually, after a fair while looking it was worth it though. I found a second Herald of Tzeentch sub :grin:










No idea which would work out as the cheaper source though, I am thinking Germany rather than the US(?) due to postage, but I wont be buying them just yet so maths can wait!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The second one looks far better, IMO, and you have a Familiar with it. The Weapon could also be suitably slaaneshi. And I guess they're into all that Furry shit in any case. =D


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Totally agree with Vaz! The second one is alot better, its damn cool tbh:grin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

that would be a factastic model but say you sculpted it as some GW staff members are fussy about where you get models from like my local won't let me use the chaos dwarf from avatar of war because its not a GW model.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Either model would be good I think squeek, although I prefer the second. 



Lord Sinkoran said:


> that would be a factastic model but say you sculpted it as some GW staff members are fussy about where you get models from like my local won't let me use the chaos dwarf from avatar of war because its not a GW model.


That's why I'm wary of picking up other Dark Elves from non-GW sculptors, despite some of them being superior to the current GW crop.


----------

